

Hidden Bias in Tech Survey $10 Amazon giftcard - ashmina

IT Eng/Managers &#38; start-up employees Take an anonymous survey http://bit.ly/gOhYJd, get $10 Amazon giftcard &#38; enter to win iPad!
======
jdp23
It's a very interesting survey. Looking forward to the results.

The hiring manager in the video reminds me a lot of people I've worked with at
other companies.

